# Introducing el Che' from Wendelin Farm



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

This beautiful young girl ended up with us about 2 months ago because her previous owners were not used to a working dog pup with high drive.

We re-named her Che' , she is originally from Wendelin Farm in Ontario , Canada.

While we do not personally know of, or done business with Wendelin Farm , we have worked with dogs from their breeding. 

We have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone looking for a quality Working Line dog from an Honest Breeder. 

Che' arrived at a busy time, she had no previous training and we have not been able to put as much work into her as we would have liked, 
this video is a collage of only six training sessions.

We now have the time to polish up her training and figure out what her future holds. 

*Let the insanity begin!*














Kim
Euphoricfx German Shepherds

Tony
Canczech Dogs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

8 months? 6 sessions? She's a beast!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Fodder said:


> 8 months? 6 sessions? She's a beast!!
> 
> Enjoy!


She is making us look good! She's all that and a bag of chips as well.

Not sure what her future has in store right now but I know it will be a successful one.



Kim


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Loooooveeee my Wendelin girl! Christina knows her stuff. Congratulations on the new addition to your program


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Femfa said:


> Loooooveeee my Wendelin girl! Christina knows her stuff. Congratulations on the new addition to your program



Thanks! 

We have several possibilities in mind for her right now. 

We need to make sure she goes to where she will fit in the best.....like waging War against Godzilla or taking on Drug dealers? 

Maybe both, she's a complicated girl!


Kim


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Pirates Lair said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We have several possibilities in mind for her right now.
> 
> ...


She'd look good at my house....
Jk.....kind of


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> She'd look good at my house....
> Jk.....kind of



Funny.....my wife said the same thing! I put an end to that pretty fast! LOL

There can only be one Queen in the Hive, and we already have a high drive Queen.

I'm too old for this stuff.


Kim


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Pirates Lair said:


> Funny.....my wife said the same thing! I put an end to that pretty fast! LOL
> 
> There can only be one Queen in the Hive, and we already have a high drive Queen.
> 
> ...


I will end up with another female down the road, but males are next. But....
I've got plans  still young enough


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> I will end up with another female down the road, but males are next. But....
> I've got plans  still young enough


Enjoy your youth while you can, most of my grey hairs are a result of dealing with K9 Piracy and Hooliganism!



Kim


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and thanks for giving her the opportunity to strut her stuff. There are a few of us here with Wendelin dogs and just based on mine I could not be happier! Tons of drive, good aggression and rocket scientist smart. Congrats and keep up the good work with Che'!!!!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

RZZNSTR said:


> Bravo and thanks for giving her the opportunity to strut her stuff. There are a few of us here with Wendelin dogs and just based on mine I could not be happier! Tons of drive, good aggression and rocket scientist smart. Congrats and keep up the good work with Che'!!!!


Thank you, she is pretty awesome.


Kim


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Pirates Lair said:


> Thank you, she is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Kim


Typical Wendelin dog... Yes, I'm very bias...


Who is she out of etc..?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My nose work instruction has a wendelin dog a real beauty also. I know she has many plans for her.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Pirates Lair said:


> Thank you, she is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Kim





She is out of Ginger von Wendelin and Goran who is out of Hoky Va Pe. Our retired dog below is a Hoky Va Pe son as well.











Kim


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My boy is a Cert x Ginger pup and will be 2 years old in a couple weeks. He's an amazing dog with tons of smarts. I've said it before but here goes, I wish I had him when I was still pushing a black and white patrol car around!


----------

